# Inferior Se = poor sense of direction?



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Does having an inferior Se make you hopeless with directions? 

One of my biggest concerns about myself has always been my horrendous ability to figure out exactly where I'm at and how I will get to different destinations. Somehow, when all I have to do is go to a mall or perhaps a friend's house located just a few train stops away for the first or second time, I find myself in some place totally and completely unfamiliar--places I've never even dreamed of setting foot in. Too many times has this happened. It's just absolutely ridiculous, especially since it can greatly affect my financial allowance, grades, and--most importantly--time (something only 30 minutes away has, in some instances, taken me 2-3 hours).

I'm not all that certain if having this trait correlates with being an Ni-dom, or simply because I am a girl and by natural design, the brains of females in general are ultimately inferior to that of the brains of males when it comes to navigation. In fact, this may have nothing to do with cognitive functions or gender at all--I may merely just be an individual who simply sucks at directions--but I'm still interested in what other Ni-users might have to say about this. Se-users, I would appreciate it if you would share your thoughts about this as well.


----------



## Reeseman (Dec 29, 2013)

It's called google maps. Can't get lost.

Besides that it's just preparation and I don't think it has anything to do with directions.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I use Google maps a lot when I'm in new places. I'm not sure if it's have tertiary Se or if it's the fact that I live in my head a lot.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

*Inferior? How about no Se at all.*
As an ENTP, I get lost A LOT.


----------



## WildCelery (Jun 6, 2014)

I like to think I have a really good sense of direction. But I think it's also really good planning and an excellent visual memory, as in plotting the course before going and memorising the steps and then paying attention along the way to make sure I can get back. Once I've gone somewhere once I can pretty much always go there again without instructions. But don't ask me to remember the actual address!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

No oddly I am able to navigate very well. 

I am not sure why tho. I guess tho I am very visual. (Just not in tune with a cat walking by, a bird in front of me, a sign that says closed)

My running joke is I cannot see whats right in front of me because I am too busy looking ahead, maybe thats helped me be able to drive and navigate. Not sure. I actually could navigate better then my SJ ex, (not sure how that works). 

I am a terrible driver tho. But navigation is pretty easy.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

Se isn't even in my functional stack. I'm terrible at directions and always get lost, which is why I like going to places with people who know the way around. When trying to leave it's, "Wait, I think I recognize that store [in the mall]. Let's go that way. It was the other way? Oh..."


----------



## peanut77 (Jan 6, 2014)

I can definitely relate :laughing:

I have a terrible sense of awareness of where I am. More often than not even if I've traversed the same route many times before I still have to consult my maps to know where to go


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Inferior Si does the same, I can never find my car in parking lots, I can't drive anywhere without GPS or a chauffeur.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah.. well if you are using Se that's the trap. If I focus too much on a map I just get more confused. I need to have a mental map and ideally, be able to draw out a rough sketch for someone else, to know where I'm going. And general directions are more effective than point-to-point navigation. I believe this is the nature of Ni. You need to visualize it to actualize it. A map isn't going to help much if it isn't in our minds first. 

Empiricism mindset is probably also a factor because "through experience" means we'd probably have to do it a few times to get it. (I'm like this with basically everything... ) Interestingly I am better at knowing where I'm going but not nearly as good at giving directions to someone else if they ask. I think it may be more of a subconscious process for us and that's where it seems like we suck (when we start trying to intellectualize it)?

Getting lost also is helpful for me. If I don't have to be concerned about being stranded, that might be the best way to learn..

Whether it's truly an issue of spatial ability? the "mental rotation task" could tell you that ;-)


----------



## StoneMoon (Dec 23, 2013)

Probably not directly related to lack of Se, I tend to be brilliant at finding my way and with directions, I think because of strong Ni+Ti, It's very easy to look at everything from the bird perspective so I never lose the sense of where I left and where I'm going, and also pretty easy to fill the mental map with the probablities where certain places must be. It would be lack of Si though, if it's about not remembering ways, as in orderly sense of a turn coming after a turn, I'm really terrible at that!


----------



## MylesPrower (May 8, 2012)

Despite my auxiliary Se, I can be easily overwhelmed by situations where I need to find a specific place, especially as I'm operating a 2500lb. death machine. 

I like to know what I'm doing and where I'm going so that I can focus on not killing people.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

My tertiary Se and auxiliary Ni are both very helpful when I'm wandering in new areas since I'm very aware of my surroundings and I can intuitively figure out which turn to take once I figure out what kind of place it might be. And I'd be relying on my GPS, anticipating I might get lost.

My lack of Si however, _ouch_!
If you expect me to meet you at a certain place without any kind of directions, assuming I would remember the road we took the previous time(s) or a specific building near the meeting place... let's say I'm extremely grateful my Fe pushes me to ask for directions to strangers.


----------



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

I can relate. I once took 2 hours to find a place 15 minutes from my house. AND I had written down directions from googlemaps. To be fair, the directions were a little confusing. :dry:

I also refuse to go anywhere without my phone's GPS until I've driven there like 5 times already because it's so easy to get lost.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I like looking at maps, but I usually get distracted at why and what I'm originally supposed to look up.


----------

